# New member



## peanut (May 8, 2012)

Wow! i have been looking for advice from other diabetic pregnant ladies for ages! so glad i have found this, I,m 17 weeks pregnant with my first baby, I have been type 1 for 16 years now. My overall control has always been very good so have had a good start but things are now starting to change as my sugars are becoming higher i do get worried of it harming my baby. 

I welcome any tips on dealing with highs and lows.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

I can't personally offer any tips peanut, being a single bloke, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum  The ladies here are terrific at supporting each other, so I'm sure you'll get lots of help with any questions or concerns you may have


----------



## Babysaurus (May 8, 2012)

Hi Peanut, 
I guess all I can say is to expect the unexpected, and remember you can't do better than your best (hope that makes sense!) 

I have been Type 1 for over 30 yrs and wouldn't have thought I'd have found it half as tricky, at times, as it has been. Previously I didn't need to see DSN's or the like, but I've had almost weekly contact at times since being pregnant (am 34 weeks now.)

Re highs and low's, as I say, you can only do your best so just be extra careful when it comes to what you are eating drinking and doing to try and catch any issues that may arise before they actually do. Also, speak to your DSN or equivalent about what to potentially expect when so you have a bit of an inkling.

Lastly - good luck!


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum peanut x


----------



## peanut (May 8, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for your replys, i'm going to love having other people to chat to on the ups and downs x


----------



## Mark T (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and congrats Peanut


----------



## Monkey (May 8, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats Peanut



This! 

Certainly in my experience (about 3 years ago) I got more resistant to insulin as my pregnancy progressed, and was injecting masses more. Support, as babysaurus says, is really important. Pregnancy on its own is hard work, and doubly so with diabetes.

But - so worthwhile, as I know lots of us will agree to!


----------



## Medusa (May 8, 2012)

hi and welcome.... deffo come to the right place lol.... i have been type one for ten years and had two pregnancies .... my resistance to insulin increased dramatically as the weeks went by and i had frequent hypos due to very tight control but all worth it as i am a proud mum to two brilliant boys now....i found the team at the hospital to be brilliant so i hope yours are too


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum..

Even though I've had 2 children after being diagnosed, my youngest is almost 21 and pregnant herself...   I'm a bit outdated as in my time you had 2 injections a day, and a very strict carb intake regime...

P,S

I've actually got 3 children, but the oldest was born before I was diagnosed


----------



## BabyBelle (May 10, 2012)

Hi peanut,

I'm another newbie. I've been having a read of this forum for a few weeks now and have picked up quite a few helpful tips (thanks all! ) 
I've been type 1 for 24 years and on a pump for just over 18 months and I'm 19 weeks pregnant with my first, so we must be pretty close in terms of dates. My official due date is 4th Oct but I have fast learnt that the baby is almost definitely going to 'arrive' one way or another before then!

I had a bit of a rocky road of highs and lows at the beginning with post breakfast spikes being the biggest problem but a changing my ratios and using a dual wave seems to have tamed that one - at least for now. HbA1C is currently 5.9% which I'm v happy with (it's such hard work!) but I'm just waiting for the insulin resistance to kick in now and start messing things up again!

Hang in there - we can do this!!


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

Hi BabyBelle, welcome to the forum  And many congratulations on your pregnancy - I'm sure you'll get lots of help and support from the mums and mums-to-be here!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 10, 2012)

Hi Peanut and Babybelle, you both have top usernames.

Its hard diabetic pregnancy but you can do it.

My daughter is 16 months, I had a horrid pregnancy and birth. So lots of tips.

And i never had insulin resistence mine did the complete opposite hardly any insulin at all. 

From 64 units per day to about 28 and it was dropping all the time. 

Any questions fire away.
And keep up the good work, its so worth it 

xx


----------



## peanut (May 13, 2012)

*Wanting to MOAN!*

I'm glad your close to my due date, it will be great to share the different stages.  My hbA1C is also currently 5.9% it has been going down since i became pregnant which is great but my day to day sugars have been up and down, its so frustrating! I have had a low day today my last reading was 1.9 My diabetic nurse told me this can affect my eyes. I am trying to balance my everyday readings along with eating healthy foods, i feel awful if I dont get enough fruit and veg but sometimes i would rather have a chocolate bar is that bad??


I'm needing a moan this evening.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 14, 2012)

I had really bad lows during pregancy most days it wouldnt stop. My eyesight was effected however my eyes have gone back to normal, as they were before pregnancy.

I was told this was noraml by my optician, something to do with the added stress on the brain due to baby.

The odd chocie bar wont hurt, and with lows they are needed.


I lived off nutellla and toast as it was what i craved and the only thing that wouldnt make me sick for breakfast x


----------



## peanut (May 14, 2012)

*Sounds good*



PhoebeC said:


> I had really bad lows during pregancy most days it wouldnt stop. My eyesight was effected however my eyes have gone back to normal, as they were before pregnancy.
> 
> I was told this was noraml by my optician, something to do with the added stress on the brain due to baby.
> 
> ...



Nutella on toast sounds really good, I will try not to stress about my eyes to much I am due a check on them very soon. Its nice to know that your lows didnt have an effect on your little one also x


----------



## peanut (May 14, 2012)

*Hello*

Hi babybelle 

As im new to this I ended up not responding direct to you, daft i know!


It's great to know your having your first baby around the same time as me, I hope we can share our different stages together. I am not on a pump but am amazed at what they do.  My due date is the 12th oct but as you said the baby could turn up at any time!

Hope you are getting on ok x




BabyBelle said:


> Hi peanut,
> 
> I'm another newbie. I've been having a read of this forum for a few weeks now and have picked up quite a few helpful tips (thanks all! )
> I've been type 1 for 24 years and on a pump for just over 18 months and I'm 19 weeks pregnant with my first, so we must be pretty close in terms of dates. My official due date is 4th Oct but I have fast learnt that the baby is almost definitely going to 'arrive' one way or another before then!
> ...


----------

